# TSH level, failed cycle



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

I've just had a negative cycle and was after some advice. My TSH level has been high as I have anti thyroid antibodies, I started taking thyroxin and got it down to 0.87.

When having my HCG levels done to confirm a negative result I also got my thyroid done and it came back at TSH level 3.77. I think the drugs must have made it go up. I'm gutted. This cycle I even had array CGH and got a normal embryo put back, my immune issues were also addressed.

I can't believe a simple thing like my thyroid could have affected this cycle, GUTTED!!!

Any advice/thoughts?

Thanks
xxxx


----------



## cheekypants (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear that   
I dont know an answer to your question but there is an 'underactive thyroid' thread on the immunes & investigation sections, there will be some girls who can answer your questions there I am sure.
Best wishes
L.xx


----------

